# Dew claw



## Missygal (May 19, 2011)

Emmie has a hurt dew claw. She was limping yesterday for short time but she quit and acted normal since. I looked at it best I could and looks like it might be torn away a little. Really hard to see since she doesn't want me near it. I'm hoping I can wait until morning when my regular vet is open. After her $700 bee sting bill, really can't do ER vet again easily. 
Anyone have this happen?


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Nope sorry. Toby and Rocky both had their dew claws removed by the breeder. Lilly has hers, as did Max, and we always keep them super short as a precaution. We've never had a problem knock on wood. 

Do you have any idea how she hurt it? Is she bleeding? 

I hope it can wait until the am, but hopefully someone with more experience will be able to tell you how urgent this is. 

Poor Emmie. She seems accident prone, lol. I hope she feels better soon!


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Missygal (May 19, 2011)

No blood and she's acting fine once again. I'm going to keep her calm and no playing so it doesn't get worse. Poor baby!!


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## bgmacaw (Mar 24, 2012)

Ours ripped her dew claw enough where it bled. We stopped the bleeding and bandaged it up. Since she was due for a vet visit anyway for her puppy shots we had them smooth out the rough area that remained. After that, we kept it bandaged up a few days and it healed up.


----------



## Bianca00 (Nov 20, 2011)

No dew claws here, but my big dog has ripped the top of her toe away from the nail. Just keep it clean. Soap & water, I personally put a grapeseed/tea tree oil mix on it twice a day. Tea tree is an antiseptic and kept her from licking it. Unless she is bleeding constantly or rip the nail off the vet won't do anything. Just keep an eye on it for swelling. This was my experience anyway.
Tea Tree | Singles M-Z | Rocky Mountain Oils LLC irritation happens when used to strong or undiluted!


----------



## KritterMom (Mar 17, 2012)

All my dogs growing up had their dew claws, ecpect for an evil poodle we had once, both my dogs now have then. Just keep the nail trimmed and you should be fine. As long as their no bleeding or badly torn I don't think the vet will do anything much expet give it look over.


----------



## Missygal (May 19, 2011)

I tried to get a pic, here's all I could get











Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

oh my, that nail is LONG! That's why it got caught/snagged. You will have to work hard on trimming that way back. See how its curling around? It's almost back to the pad. 

Is the nail broken back by where it attaches to the pad? Hard to tell on the photo. If so, that could get infected.

I'd take her into the vet. They will have to anesthetize the area and then cut the nail back where it broke and then cauterize it. Otherwise I doubt it will heal since it looks like the blood supply was interrupted. Have them cut the other one on the other paw while they are at it, since it is probably long as well. Those dewclaws never touch the ground and they can get so long that they curve around and pierce the pad. They have to be kept trimmed SHORT.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

In this pic you can see Brody's dewclaw. See how short it is? It should not be curling around like Emmie's is. If you keep them very short, they won't ever cause a problem. But if they are long and curving around, they will catch on things. 

From that pic you posted, about 2/3 of it needs to come off.


----------



## Missygal (May 19, 2011)

I'm very aware they are too long! She had them cut when we rescued her then again right before her bee sting. She screamed so much that they are trying to go slow when trimming. 

Baileys nails are dremmiled so hopefully Emmie will allow this also at some point. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Missygal (May 19, 2011)

Here are Baileys nails so no one thinks I'm a bad Chi mom! 








Also Emmie's see claw is broken and pushed back, it's actually not curled like that normally. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Aw OK. I didn't mean to imply you were a bad mom!! Don't think that!! I was just pointing out that the claw was wayyyyyyyyyyyyyy too long. On a claw like that, I would just have a sedative and local and have the vet cut it all the way back. I wouldn't mess with 'trimming' it to get the quick to recede. It's dangerously long, as you found out. I recently was reading about a dog who scratched his face with his paw and his dewclaw was long like Emmie's and it caught on his third eyelid!! OMG! Horrible. So yes, they are a hazard when they are that length.

I'm surprised the rescue passed her onto you like that. They should have had that taken care of before she was adopted out.

Edit: OK, I need to back up and slow down. Sorry. I see that you adopted her from a lady that was dropping her off at the pound. So she didn't come from a rescue organization. 

Well anyway, I would still take her to the vet and have those dew claws trimmed all the way back. But that's just me. You could take a more conservative approach, just be aware that it may snag again. I'm sure it's painful and if she were mine, I'd want a vet to look at her ASAP.


----------



## Missygal (May 19, 2011)

Brodysmom said:


> Aw OK. I didn't mean to imply you were a bad mom!! Don't think that!! I was just pointing out that the claw was wayyyyyyyyyyyyyy too long. On a claw like that, I would just have a sedative and local and have the vet cut it all the way back. I wouldn't mess with 'trimming' it to get the quick to recede. It's dangerously long, as you found out. I recently was reading about a dog who scratched his face with his paw and his dewclaw was long like Emmie's and it caught on his third eyelid!! OMG! Horrible. So yes, they are a hazard when they are that length.
> 
> I'm surprised the rescue passed her onto you like that. They should have had that taken care of before she was adopted out.


Ok good! I hate them that long also but he HATES her feet touched. We've been working on that! Bailey love her feet touched because I've always kinda massaged them since I got her. 
It wasn't a "true" rescue, just a horrible woman that was going to h e her put down because she was a bad dog. Grrrr makes me angry!! 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Missygal (May 19, 2011)

I'm going to call my vet first thing in the morning. She hasn't limped or cried once since I posted this thread so I don't think she's suffering. She even wants to play but I'm trying to not let her just in case. Yes I want it removed totally if that's an option!!!


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Yeah, you should probably get it trimmed ASAP- maybe the vet can give her something to calm her down to do it. And get them really short so you don't need to worry for a while. Dew claws can be a real pain if they get too long. You're lucky that it didn't rip off! I don't think they recommend getting them removed when they are older- but I am not sure. Glad it isn't too bad!!!


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I hate dew claws!! Emmie doesn't have here, but Zarita and Bonnie do. I have the groomers dremel them. Bonnie just had hers done last week. Did fine with the dremel. I've had 2 different chi's tear them. One dealt with it, and tore off the bandage the vet tech had applied and chewed the claw (broken) off! The other one cost me $100 since they had to sedate her to see how badly it was torn. Bandage and everything. She was a real baby about it!


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

I hate the dew claws. My golden doesn't have any. 

I was going to suggest "massaging" or "playing" with them, nut it sounds like you are already doing that!

Use a dremel on my dogs nails. It's slower, but I like it!

Hope Emmie sleeps soundly so she doesn't disturb it.


----------



## DKT113 (Nov 26, 2011)

The guy we just brought home detests having his feet touched. The lady who saved him got him trimmed up the day I brought him home, just because she didn't want him arriving here and one of our first trips to be el clippo. We're getting to the point I am going to have to take him for a trim. His are considerably longer than Rio's have ever been. She said when she first rescued him they were very curled.

I am dreading it. I do make an effort every day to Pee in his Cornflakes and touch his feet. I get the Ole Stink Eye and that coupled with Snaggle-Tooth ~ he looks so disgusted that it's adorable. My lady is good, but I think even he will present a problem and I am expecting to have to take him to the vet for a little happy juice to get it taken care of. His nails are as clear as clear can be so I am hoping that once I get him over the hump I can handle it. But we need a pro the first several goes.

I can really sympathize with your situation. You get them under roof and you want everything to be so perfect for them. I think when they are set in their ways about their feet it takes a bit longer to get that perfected. I am not sure if this guy will ever willingly let his be touched, but I am as stubborn as he is so he might just have met his match  I wouldn't mess with the foot that is hurting, until healed, but I would make an effort to touch the other ones as frequently as possible. It could possibly get her to accept it. 

If I am getting the Stink Eye someone else should too ;P I'll be anxious to hear what the vet says & hoping she is on the mend tomorrow ~ keep us posted.


----------



## Missygal (May 19, 2011)

DKT113 said:


> The guy we just brought home detests having his feet touched. The lady who saved him got him trimmed up the day I brought him home, just because she didn't want him arriving here and one of our first trips to be el clippo. We're getting to the point I am going to have to take him for a trim. His are considerably longer than Rio's have ever been. She said when she first rescued him they were very curled.
> 
> I am dreading it. I do make an effort every day to Pee in his Cornflakes and touch his feet. I get the Ole Stink Eye and that coupled with Snaggle-Tooth ~ he looks so disgusted that it's adorable. My lady is good, but I think even he will present a problem and I am expecting to have to take him to the vet for a little happy juice to get it taken care of. His nails are as clear as clear can be so I am hoping that once I get him over the hump I can handle it. But we need a pro the first several goes.
> 
> ...


That's why I always touch Baileys and now she has no problems with me touching them. I really hope the vet can "fix" it easily!!


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Missygal (May 19, 2011)

My vet can see her at 5pm. I'll post after her appt. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

What did the vet think Missy? Hope all is OK.


----------



## Jennmay (Dec 31, 2011)

I hope all is well. Both my Chi's have them as well but I keep them short no issues so far.


----------



## Missygal (May 19, 2011)

Sorry all its been a busy evening. All is fine!! They cut it really short, wasn't as bad as it looked. My favorite tech also was able to cut all her nails short, I was shocked!! They said she will be just fine!!!


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Missygal said:


> Sorry all its been a busy evening. All is fine!! They cut it really short, wasn't as bad as it looked. My favorite tech also was able to cut all her nails short, I was shocked!! They said she will be just fine!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


That is REALLY GREAT! I am so glad. Whew, what a relief.


----------



## DKT113 (Nov 26, 2011)

So glad to hear :headbang:, I checked last night for the update but you hadn't yet posted one. 
Gives me hope ~ maybe my guy will behave a little better when I take him in.


----------

